# Mit der "Seho" auf dem Öresund



## Kegelfisch (12. März 2014)

Nach über 10 Jahren Kutterabstinenz (für mich) haben meine mitangelnde Frau und ich uns diesen Kurzurlaub gegönnt . Geplant waren ursprünglich 3 Ausfahrten , aber arbeitsbedingt waren nur 2 machbar . Mein zaghafter Versuch im Vorfeld etwas über das Boot und das direkte Angelgebiet über das „Anglerboard“ zu erfahren endete leider durch die üblichen ignoranten Anmachungen . Letztendlich bekam ich dann doch etwas Input durch ein Boardmitglied wofür ich mich herzlich bedanken möchte . Außerdem war die Internetseite www.marinetraffik.com mit seinen vielen Funktionen sehr hilfreich . Damit es anderen Interessenten besser als mir ergeht , schreibe ich nun selbst . Nun zur Tour direkt :  
An- und Abreise liefen über die Fähre zwischen Rostock und Gedser . Die kann bequem vom Sessel aus gebucht werden und für ca. 17,00 € gibt’s dann auch noch die Essen- und Trinken Flatrate dazu – ist ja schließlich Urlaub ! Nach ca 2 h Autobahnfahrt kamen wir dann nachmittags in Helsingør an . Naja 2 verwaiste dänische Kutter und ein dänischer Segelkutter lagen dort und da wir weder genau wußten wohin wir mußten und auch keine Krone in der Tasche hatten , waren wir doch etwas unsicher . Doch dann kam die „Gode Michel“ in den Hafen und so konnte ich den Anlegeplatz erfragen . Kurze Zeit später dann war „kleiner“ Einlauf (war   früher mehr). Erst die „Kehrwieder“ aus Sassnitz , dann die „Seho“ aus Heiligenhafen und zum Schluß die „Jule“ (habe leider keine Ahnung welcher Heimathafen) . Nach dem Anlegen , Klarschiffmachen und Auschecken einiger Angelgäste konnten wir aufs Boot . Es gab eine kurze Vorstellung von Schiff und Besatzung und wir konnten unsere Kabine beziehen. Es waren bereits ein paar Bayrische Angler und eine etwas größere Gruppe aus Thüringen an Bord . Zum Abendessen gabs lecker Fischplatte . Später kamen dann noch 3 Mann aus Heiligenhafen (??) . Der Abend war auch sehr lustig , allerdings irretierte mich doch , daß die Thüringer Truppe einiges an mitgebrachten Getränken ganz offen in der Messe konsumierten . Ich weiß , jeder hat 'ne Kleinigkeit dabei , aber bei der Dreistigkeit wären bei meinen früheren Touren auf anderen Booten ein paar weinende Jungs ganz schnell abgeheuert worden . Jedenfalls nach kurzer Nacht und rustikalem , reichhaltigem Frühstück machten wir uns auf zu unserer ersten Ausfahrt . Leider verbreiteten unsere „Südländer“ auch dabei wieder schlechte Laune mit Sprüchen , wie „hier stehen wir“ und „hier ist alles voll“ . Damit waren die angeltechnisch besseren Plätze an Heck und Bug gemeint . Man muß dazu sagen , die „Seho“ ist eher Dampfer als Angelschiff . Der seitliche Überstand von Oberdeck und Brücke sind zwar bei Schietwetter gut , aber wenn man auswerfen muß behindert es doch sehr . Zu allem Überfluß war es sehr windig und damit die Drift stärker , als der Inhalt der meißten Köderboxen es zuließ . Also steckt Euch bloß für diese Fälle schweres Zeug ein ! Wir kamen mit 200 g nicht mehr auf Grund in 40 m Tiefe . Es wurde dementsprechend auch nicht wirklich viel gefangen . Außerdem möchte ich betonen , daß Martin unser Käptn auch nicht in Laichdorschregionen gefahren ist . Wir hatten eher die zu kleinen Fische , von uns und anderen mitdenkenden Anglern releast – aber auch hier hatte das „Bergvolk“ leider reichlich Defizite . Gefangen wurde viel auf kleine Beifänger (z.B. Minioktopussis) , was logisch war bei dem Größen -  verhältnis von Pilker und Fischgröße . Heringspaternoster sollten ebenfalls dabei sein und können einige der dort vorkommenden schönen großen Heringe bringen . Kleiner Geheimtip – es gibt einen Räucherschrank an Bord ! Frisch geräuchert ist seeeehr legggger ! Apropos Essen – mit keinem Kutter vergleichbar ! Die Küchengötter zaubern eine sehr schmackhafte , reichhaltige und vielseitige Hausmannskost . Nix mit Büchse warm und fertig ! Selbst Kaffee und Kuchen , wie bei 'ner Kreuzfahrt ist dabei . Jedenfalls am Ende der ersten Ausfahrt hatten fast alle etwas gefangen . Zurück im Hafen gabs dann nach dem Abendbrot erst mal für den Auslauf einen Stadtbummel . Helsingør ist dafür sehr zu empfehlen , da die Stadt sehr alt und damit auch verwinkelt ist, gibt es überall Boutiken und kleine Lädchen . Aber für Freunde der Konsum - tempel – den gibbet auch hier und vermutlich speziell für die Schweden jede Menge Schnapsläden . Wer länger am Ort ist sollte unbedingt auch das imposante Schloß Kronsberg , Sommerresidenz der dänischen Königsfamilie , besichtigen . Wir haben es leider nicht geschafft . Am zweiten Abend liefen dann unsere „Freunde“ zur Hochform auf und eine neu angekommene junge Truppe aus Schwaben versuchte es ihnen noch gleich zu tun . Wir zogen es dann eher vor „unter Tage“ zu gehen .  
Am 2.Tag – herrlicher Sonnenschein und fast kein Wind . Aber zu früh gefreut ! Das Wasser was der Wind zuvor in die Ostsee gedrückt hatte , wollte mit Gewalt wieder retour (vielleicht noch verstärkt durch Ebbe) . Das hatte zur Folge , daß noch schwerer montiert werden mußte . Manche montierten sogar 3-4 Pilker , um überhaupt in die Nähe des Grundes zu kommen . Im laufe des Vormittags nahm die Strömung aber rapide ab , um Mittags fast zu stehen . Am Ende konnten sogar 60 g Pilker mühelos den Grund erreichen . Am Tagesende waren dann wieder wenige Ü-50 und mehrere zu kleine Dorsche sowie viele gute Heringe gefangen worden . Gut , es hätte mehr sein können (ich hatte es hier schon anders erlebt – vor 10 Jahren !) , aber es sollte Urlaub sein und keine zwanghafte Nahrungsbeschaffung . Damit war unser Ziel erreicht . Wie man die genannten Probleme lösen kann ??? Vielleicht gibt es wirtschaftliche Zwänge die so etwas tolerieren lassen . Sinkende Nachfrage ? Früher war der Hafen jedenfalls voll mit Angelkuttern . Auf jeden Fall möchten wir Martin , unserem Käptn danken , der nichts unversucht ließ , um uns an den Fisch zu bringen . Wir bekamen jederzeit jegliche relevanten Infos zu Tiefe , Strömung und Fischschwärmen . Viel Erfolg noch für die Zukunft und immer eine handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel .
Uwe und Sylvia aus Berlin #6


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (13. März 2014)

*AW: Mit der "Seho" auf dem Öresund*

Moin Uwe,

danke für den Bericht, liest sich echt super und macht Lust, die Tour auch mal mitzumachen. Mit dem Gedanken spiele ich nämlich auch schon etwas länger! Übrigens auch schön zu lesen, dass es doch noch Angler gibt, die sich einfach am Angeln, der See und der frischen Luft erfreuen können und deren Ziel es nicht ist die Gefriertruhe zum Bersten zu bringen #6

Gruß Marcel


----------



## beschu (13. März 2014)

*AW: Mit der "Seho" auf dem Öresund*

Martin gibt immer alles...das ist ein guter Kapitän|wavey:...und irgendwelche Trunkenbolde gibt es immer....
 die "Kehrwieder" kommt aber aus Rostock(Warnemünde)


----------



## marcus2803 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Mit der "Seho" auf dem Öresund*

moin moin 

 also damit du weist woher die anderen kutter kommen löse ich mal das rätsel . 

 kehrwieder = warnemünde 
 jule und seho heiligenhafen 


 zum angeln da oben kann ich dir sagen , das du garnicht auf grund kontakt angewiesen bist denn wie du sicher weist ist in dieser zeit der herring in massen da , das heist da die herringe in einer wasserschicht von 14 bis 22 meter steht brauchst du auch nicht tiefer gehen . 
 ich habe immer am besten dorsch gefanegen mit 30 lbs rute und ner guten Multi tiefernmesser ran und wuntergelassen bis halt in die tiefe 14 bis 22 meter denn dort ist der dorsch .
 als tackle nehme ich ein beifänger lieber ne nummer grösser als zu klein den die grossen herringe mögen gerne jigs , dazu noch ein pilker in 600 gramm damit der pilker nicht von der Strömung aufgetrieben wird , somit angelst du zwar im freiwasser und bekommst auch nen dicken arm irgendwann fängst aber definitiv sehr viel mehr dorsch .

 zu mirko ( 1ter kapiain Martin 2ter kapitain ) kann ich dir sagen beides top leute mit viel Erfahrung bei den mann auch gerne mal auf die brücke gehen kann und sich das bild aufen echo ansehen kann damit mann weis in welcher tiefe der fisch ist . 

 m.f.g marcus


----------



## bacalo (13. März 2014)

*AW: Mit der "Seho" auf dem Öresund*

Danke für den interessanten Bericht,
aber auch für die weitergehenden Info's:m-

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Corinna68 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Mit der "Seho" auf dem Öresund*

Schöner Bericht ,haste auch paar Bilder dazu??


----------



## Kegelfisch (13. März 2014)

*AW: Mit der "Seho" auf dem Öresund*

Ja Corinna !
Aber keine Fischfotos ! Von unserer Kabine kann ich sagen , daß sie für 4 Personen ausreichend war . Die anderen Kabinen betritt man nicht , wenn dort Leute wohnen . Auch die Messe mit den Mitreisenden am Abend wollte ich nicht aufs Bild bannen . Es gibt ein paar Bilder vom Boot ,welche unter anderem den Überstand des Oberdecks zum Deck verdeutlichen . Sind natürlich Fratzenfallenfotos von uns . Es sind aber auch die 3 netten Nordlichter drauf (habe leider keine Kontaktmöglichkeit - vielleicht melden sie sich ja bei mir zwecks Brandungskuttersonstwietreffen) . Mit den Kutter-
heimathäfen habe ich mich wohl gehörig vertan . Danke für die Klarstellung beschu und marcus2803 . So , nun Fotos !


----------



## Kegelfisch (13. März 2014)

*AW: Mit der "Seho" auf dem Öresund*

So, nun die Fotos . Die Hackerkiste is nich so mein Ding |rolleyes !


----------



## Kegelfisch (13. März 2014)

*AW: Mit der "Seho" auf dem Öresund*

Ein paar gibt es noch , dat grüne Boot ist die Jule und der Segler der dänische Angelkutter . Übrigens einer der beiden dänischen Stahlkutter im Hafen ist die "Antares" . Die meisten meiner Fotos beinhalten aber meinen Faible für Schiffe und Meer und sind eher nix interessantes für Angler .


----------



## Kegelfisch (13. März 2014)

*AW: Mit der "Seho" auf dem Öresund*

und nun is Schluß . Einen schönen Abend noch und denkt daran - wir ernähren uns von der Natur und sollten sorgsam mit ihr umgehen . 
Uwe #h


----------



## Kegelfisch (13. März 2014)

*AW: Mit der "Seho" auf dem Öresund*

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zu den Ausführungen von marcus2803 . Kann sein , das so eine schwere Rute in der Abdrift was bringt , aber dann brauchst Du eine leichtere Rute für die Andrift zum Werfen (Problem siehe oben) . Wir waren mangels schwerer Köder fast nur im Mittelwasser , was manchem auch den einen oder anderen Köhler (ca. 40 - 50) bescherte . Dorsche im Fressrausch sind aber was Anderes .
Uwe


----------



## marcus2803 (15. März 2014)

*AW: Mit der "Seho" auf dem Öresund*

du kannst mit 600 gramm in der andrift und abdrift angeln und dein pilker bleibt da wo er ist , 
 vergiss mal das werfen weil bei 600 gramm pilkern übernimmt das treibende schiff die arbeit zu 100 Prozent ohne das in der ab oder an drift dein pilker wegtreibt


----------



## Kegelfisch (16. März 2014)

*AW: Mit der "Seho" auf dem Öresund*

Hei marcus
In der Andrift mußten wir werfen , da unter Wasser bei der "Seho" die Kühlwasserausläufe rausragen . Nach mehreren Abrissen daran , habe ich beim nächsten Hängenbleiben ein ganzes Knäuel Schnur und einige Pilker mit hochholen können. Damit hatte ich unser bis dahin verlorenes Material + ein paar fremder Pilker wieder . Aber da hängt noch viel mehr dran . 
Uwe


----------



## offense80 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Mit der "Seho" auf dem Öresund*

Klasse Bericht, interessant geschrieben, und tolle Bilder #6

Hoffe du machst noch mehr solche Touren und berichtest uns hier davon.

Liebe Grüße

Michael


----------



## bastelberg (18. März 2014)

*AW: Mit der "Seho" auf dem Öresund*

Hi Kegelfisch,
bin auch aus Berlin. Wir fahren mit unserer Gillette-Truppe mit Mirko schon, ich glaub 11 oder 12 Jahre. In den ersten2 Jahren waren wir auch von Helsingoer mit ihm im Oeresund. Danach jades Jahr eine 5 Tg Tour von Heiligenhafen aus. Sind wie jedes Jahr immer noch begeisterte Anhänger von Mirko und Martin und auch Küchenmeister. Essen ist spitze, Mirko findet immer Fisch, Martin immer hilfsbereit und erklärt auch viele Finessen. Wir freuen uns schon wieder wie die kleinen Kinder und scharren schon mit den Hufen. Na ja im Mai geht's ja wieder los.
Aber danke für den schönen Bericht. Ich kann das alles bestätigen.


----------

